# 30lbs. of hamburger jerky



## graniteman (Apr 19, 2011)

to start out here is some of my equipment I use when making jerky.  I purchased 30lbs. of very lean ground beef.  then mix 10lbs.  with a packet of LEM spices, they work the best of of all the mixes I have tried.  Roll meat into small logs to insert into the jerky cannon, check out video's at LEM.com on loading the gun.  squeeze out onto the rack using either the flat tip or round one, your choice.

10lbs. will do between 9 to 91/2 racks in my unit, dehydrate at 160 degrees for about 5hrs.  take jerky when finished and dry the grease of with a towel.  there is the finished product, make about 5 1/2 to 5 3/4lbs of jerky per batch.  enjoy, i do


----------



## whiskeypapa (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks GREAT.  Did you find that a lot of liquid came out of the gun when you were making the strips?  I tried it once and it was a real mess.  Any suggestions would be greatfully accepted.


----------



## fife (Apr 19, 2011)

Man that sure is some good looking Jerky


----------



## graniteman (Apr 19, 2011)

No, i have never had any problem with liquid.  i use LEM mix can order online or at bass pro,  mix packet and  1oz. water per pound of meat.  i use a packet that will make 10lbs.  leave it sit over night to draw into the meat, then go ahead and shoot it.  if you need any help send me a PM.


----------



## dalton (Apr 19, 2011)

that looks great.!!!

I make mine out of a mix of ground rabbit (alaska hare actually) and 10% burger from costco.  I use a recipie that i found online for deer jerky that I modified and then smoke it in my treager.  I never can seem to keep any around...   it all gets eaten too fast.

regarding the water thing...   I have been using the LEM jerky cannon for awhile now and never had any problems with any excess water.  so not sure what whisky papa is refering to. 

the one trick that I might share is that when loading the cannon I leave both ends open until I am finished and use the plunger to compress the meat in the cannon to get it as full as possible each time i load it. 

if anybody wants me to share the recipies let me know and i will dig them up.

dalton


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 19, 2011)

I wish I could make nice lon strips like that in my dehydrator.


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks great!

  Thanks for sharing!

  Craig


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## boykjo (Apr 20, 2011)

Great looking jerky and some nice toys you have there graniteman
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I love those toys


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 20, 2011)

The jerky looks great!


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 21, 2011)

Great Looking Jerky


----------



## roller (Apr 21, 2011)

It looks good but I have never made any of that GB jerky. May give it a try.


----------

